# Corner steadies



## squirdle (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll shortly be taking delivery of a 2007 Sundance 630L and would like to know what people think about adding corner steadies, i.e.:
1) Are they necessary?
2) Are they easy to fit? How do you do it?
3) Which are the best available?

Ta in advance for any info. This is the first of probably many questions as this is our first m/h, so I'd be really grateful for as much gen as poss.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*corner steadies*

I have the same motorhome in the form of a Bessecar and cannot find any cornersteadies to fit it.You will find quite a bit of sway due to the long overhang but nothing unbearable
Bri


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Squirdle i've had corner steadies on all my vans but can't remember ever using them.
I think it depends how you use your m/home if staying at a site for a while probably worth having but if like us the norm is usually a day or two at a time I wouldn't bother.

Alex.

ps. Another factor could be the length of your overhang.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

A cheaper alternative and a way to find out if steadying the rear of the motorhome is an advantage to you would be to get some Fiamma Jacks. They make both plastic and aluminium versions ...about £25 for four plastic ones... I have seen loads of folks using them so they must be ok ... if you have a towbar fitted they are easy to use , just put them under the ends of the tow bar...if no towbar then they will be a bit of a fiddle ...but cheap :wink: .

Mike

( P.S. We have proper wind down corner steadies fitted but rarely use them...but our overhang is minimal. On the van that is :lol: )


----------



## squirdle (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks all. The jacks seem like a good idea.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Steadies*

Hi

I had some on the Kontiki and took them off. The van will still rock in the wind etc and in my view, was 15 kg of extra weight for now real benefit. 15kg is also a large case of beer. Take you pick, and after the latter, you will probably not care about the former!

Russell


----------



## rojean (Aug 18, 2009)

*Fiamma Jacks*

Hi, pity you weren`t at the Hatton Rally this w/end. On my bootsale table I had a brand new set of plastic jacks for £17.50 and they didn`t sell!!


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we have a van with a large over hang and if we are pitched up for any length of time w use the steadies and also if it is windy as they can make a noise during the night if they are not deployed


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Squirdle

We have the same van as you are getting and we opted not to get steadies. Yes it does sway a bit in the wind (and a lot when Dessie is jumping in and out of the van but that's another story) but as we only ever stop one or two nights, we just felt that steadies were too much faffing.

Now if I was regularly going to be somewhere where the winds were going to be above 40, I might reconsider. But for us, we'd rather pack up if that was the case and drive somewhere where the weather is nicer!

D


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Squirdle
Try a couple of sissor jacks, I am sure that they would be cheaper (try Tesco on line) I bought a pair for about £8 last year. Just a reminder, do not try to lift the van with them.
Bill


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have >these< on my MH which are easy to deploy. They are held on by two bolts and just clip down. They improve no end the stability of the MH. I have a second hand pair for sale (someone else has expressed an interest) Let me know if anyone else is interested


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Have a look Here I raised the very topic then. We have corner steadies but they are next to useless they are in the wrong plane , I think they should be east to west not north to south because the rocking is mostly side ways. I am looking at trying to modify them or take them off.

Graham


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I use the Fiamma jacks underneath the towbar on my 630l, I find they make a big difference making the rear end much more stable.


----------

